# Gas prices ?



## Daren (Feb 29, 2012)

$3.75 in my county is the cheapest, $3.83 in my small town with one station. :cray:
I know it is already $4+ in some states (Cali for one), It looks like I may be seeing $4 here, it's went up $0.50 in the last month.



.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 29, 2012)

$3.75 here and going up-better get used to it-monetary policy is inflationary :dash2::cray:-dollar down stuff we need up.:hang1::dash2:


----------



## heinz57 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ugh, it's the worst here. Fortunately I only live ~5 miles from work and bike 95% of the time.


----------



## Daren (Feb 29, 2012)

I work at home, so I don't burn much gas in vehicles...But the guy who delivers bread to the store is burning gas (just for an example) so gas prices effect me/us across the board in that way. Even of we don't drive at all, the products we buy have to be transported. 


.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 29, 2012)

Gas prices go up so we drive less to save money, then they say supply and demand, demand is low so raise prices and sell the surplus to another country. I absolutely will not work to support my vehicle, it's just a necessary tool. Prices are the same here in Michigan, with the mild winter I'm hoping for a early spring. I work 4.5 miles from home and I will dust off the 20 year old schwinn and pedal my fat a$$ to work. screw em!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to chime in with the Canadian prices as they stand right now. I paid $1.31.4 / l yesterday which is about $4.96/gallon. You think you have it bad?


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm fortunate enough to live where gas is generally cheapest in the nation, due to local refining...

Still paying too much fer it!:diablo:

I really do not expect things to improve any time soon, heck, maybe not in my lifetime!

Keep yer powder dry!:aggressive:

p


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 1, 2012)

The best I remember was $0.23/gal to fill up my '57 Chevy

Time to go buy an electric car..........:wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 2, 2012)

> Time to go buy an electric car



Yep, 'cause 'lectricity is so cheap!

p


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 2, 2012)

$4.03 here were expensive. Rick:wacko1:


----------



## kweinert (Mar 2, 2012)

Prices here are ranging from $3.09 to $3.25 for unleaded.

(Denver)


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 2, 2012)

Just paid $3.85 Costco. Rick


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 2, 2012)

3.55 costco :dash2::dash2: What we need is a Nat gas car and a pump in the garage!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Mar 2, 2012)

TATA Motors of India is introducing a car in 2012 that runs on compressed air..................not sure I think it's viable but who knows


----------



## CodyS (Mar 2, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> TATA Motors of India is introducing a car in 2012 that runs on compressed air..................not sure I think it's viable but who knows



could go off with a bit of a bang in an accident! imagine a cylinder flying through the air!:scare:

If I ever get a train to my bus stop I have to pay $1.70 to go one stop!


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 3, 2012)

We all should start driving motorcycles to and from places. My dad's gets 60 miles to a gallon and it cost him $14.17 to fill up with high test which will last him a week or more traveling to work. You can bet your money that I'll be riding a motorcycle of my own sooner versus later!


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 3, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> We all should start driving motorcycles to and from places. My dad's gets 60 miles to a gallon and it cost him $14.17 to fill up with high test which will last him a week or more traveling to work. You can bet your money that I'll be riding a motorcycle of my own sooner versus later!



My scooter gets just over 35 MPG.:dash2:

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/scooter%20pics/scooter001-1.jpg


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice! It might not get as many MPG as other bikes, but getting to listen to the amazing sound is worth the extra cost! :music:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2012)

Last motorcycle I had was a 1800 gold wing, about 40mpg ish, it taught me about the importance of comfort. Now I am considering one of the maxi scooters for around town and weekend getaways, Like the suzuki burgman 650 or sportier yamaha T500, The yami would get better mpg. Back and forth to work and running erands would be fun! I got a ford f250 with a 460ci in it, gets about 8mpg, It's a lovely driveway ornament, But great when I need it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

My F350 7.3 Diesel gets about 19 highway which when I bought it was pretty dern good. At $4 gal ain't so decent now. I don't drive it now unless I'm logging or need to take a highway trip then I like the power and comfort over the gas trucks we have. 


.


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 3, 2012)

> ...getting to listen to the amazing sound is worth the extra cost!



It does sound mighty fine!

I put a module on it when I installed the pipes...

Adjustable for mixture, and I have a setting that will get +/- 40mpg...
I would need to find which com-puter has the program on it, though.:shout:

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2012)

The USA is number one producer of natural gas-number one producer of coal and number three in oil production- You would think that the reponsible direction for us to take would be to have a national energy policy considering that it sure as hell seems like it would be the smart thing to do. This way maybe we could control the price swings and protect our economy.Now I don't want to be political but is this not we pay the fools(R or D-take your pick) we vote into office big bucks-great retirement and health benifits for. All we seem to get is finger pointing at the other guy-or gal. We should fire all of them and start over. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Sorry rant over.:hang1::hang1:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> The USA is number one producer of natural gas-number one producer of coal and number three in oil production- You would think that the reponsible direction for us to take would be to have a national energy policy considering that it sure as hell seems like it would be the smart thing to do. This way maybe we could control the price swings and protect our economy.Now I don't want to be political but is this not we pay the fools(R or D-take your pick) we vote into office big bucks-great retirement and health benifits for. All we seem to get is finger pointing at the other guy-or gal. We shoulf fire all of them and start over. :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: Sorry rant over.:hang1::hang1:



:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


:ireful:


----------

